# Meal worms for conures



## aspire5532 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi does anyone feed their conures or parrots mealworms i hear stories abouts this but not sure


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

The parrot soak mix I buy for my cockatoo has dried shrimps in it - so I would have thought dried mealworms or ones specially bred for bird food would be fine if they'll eat it, and in moderation of course as they are pretty high in protein.


----------



## kudagirl (Jan 24, 2012)

HI,
I have a conure and have never been told to give him meal worms,i spoke to the breeder and he said he had never heared of this and he had been keeping birds most of his life, so i would say NO


----------

